# Routing two networks



## mantoze (Nov 14, 2013)

i need routing two networks in FREEBSD ROUTER.
HOST_AA or HOST_BB on NETWORK A need reach HOST_A in NETWORK B

Freebsd 9.1
pf firewall

network plan attached

I need to route two networks on a FreeBSD router. Host-AA or Host-BB in network A need to reach Host-A in network B.

I'm using FreeBSD 9.1 with PF.

My network plan is attached.


----------



## aupanner (Nov 14, 2013)

It should work.  You're missing the information for bce0, that'll need an IP and gateway as well.

Something like this should do it:

```
ifconfig_bce1="inet 192.168.250.252 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_em0="inet 192.168.1.200 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_bce0="inet A.B.C.D netmask 255.255.255.0" (bce0 near end ipaddr)
defaultrouter="A.B.C.D" (bce0 far end ipaddr)
gateway_enable="YES"
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2013)

Host-A needs a static route to 192.168.250.0/24 or it will never be able to respond to packets coming from Host-AA or Host-BB.


----------

